# Cold war bunkers



## MD (Jul 29, 2011)

got this in an email this morning thought it might interest someone 

i know its the sun and its a bit sh1t lol

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...The-Cold-War-bunkers-that-litter-Britain.html


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 29, 2011)

The main picture, is the rotor bunker on portland and the pic is many years old, for one the little stone building still has its windows intact and they dont exsist now lol.
also its sealed completly solid with a huge steel plate over the doors and bolted and welded and bolts welded too, they really dont want anybody gettting in lol.


----------



## jamesramone (Aug 1, 2011)

Good find, thanks for the link


----------

